# Newbie Questions



## AngelaBut (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm flying into Manila in a weeks time as the final phase of my job application. Assuming everything goes well and I'm offered the job, does anyone have any advice on what I should look at in my limited time here before relocating?

I'm thinking rental houses, cost of living etc but have no idea where to start. My new employer is offering a relocation package to move myself, my husband and my dog from Egypt to Manila. They are located on Ayala Ave, Makati, so I'm assuming I should look for a rental home in Makati. Is it possible to find a house with a garden so close to the city? I'm not considering an apartment/condo since I have a dog and I need a garden for my own sanity. Are there areas I should steer clear of ? Is flooding going to be a problem with a house ?
Also, I saw on some websites that they want 12 months rent upfront plus bond/deposit. Is this standard ? How does anyone afford that ?

How do you get around Makati ? I have read that jeepneys are unsafe due to holdups and taxi's sometimes kidnap people / hold them for ransom. Is it safe for a white female to be walking/traveling to work on her own?

Does anyone have any experience importing a dog to the Manila and can offer advice ?

So many questions, and no idea where to start. The job offer was out-of-the blue and we never considered moving to the Philippines before. We are going because things in Egypt are bad and Australia won't give my husband a visa because he's Egyptian - yes, really.:shocked:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Look thru this thread about leasing in the Philippines http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/134759-12-month-home-lease.html

If you keep to the main areas of Makati, you should be fine. I would use what street sense you have always. Lots of pickpockets in Manila. 

Also, try to negotiate a vehicle/driver as part of your employment package. Use your gender as an excuse and express your concern about safety. I am guessing that a driver would cost you between $300-500 per month if you have to pay out of pocket.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Angela...nice to hear you and your husband are exiting Egypt and it's turmoil. 

Your best option for all questions related to where you should live and getting set up, would be your employer and also spending some time in the area where your going to live so you might want to live out of a hotel for a month and do some serious exploring with work friends or new aquaintences.

I have heard that some people do bring their pets but I haven't done is, there seem to be a quarintine period it looks like a hassle but I know whats like having a loving pet, hopefully somone will give advice on this if not I would check with the Philippine Consulate in your area or your employer, there are some previous posts from last year on this, here's a short cut to one of them with more detailed information below.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/15908-flying-out-pets.html

One thing for sure is when traveling in Manila or anywhere here try to get allot of small change, coins small bills because many times they driver will act like they have no change or they just don't have any change, most banks don't give out coins (my expeirence) there's other ways to get change but at this time I don't want to go into great detail about that you have to many things to worry about already.

Hopefully you can find a spot with a garden, I agree with you that gardening does relieve tensions and is a very calming hobby, I also have a herb garden and keep up our yard, I don't live anywhere near the city though.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Makati is better than Manila. But house with garden are only in Villages gated community. Apparently makati area rentals are expensive. Adv and dep should only be max of 4 months 2amd 2. I suggest go rent Sta Rosa Area from there the village has bus that goes directly to Makati AYALA and only caters homeowners that is safe. Cheaper rent, better service.


----------



## AngelaBut (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I will be sure to ask my employer about including a driver(and car) in my package.

I am also hoping that my employer can provide some information about bringing my dog. 

The link about the rental situation was a real eye-opener. It seems quite unbelievable that people are able to keep the bond (deposit/security) for no good reason. I will have to speak to my employer about the rental situation anyway, because I don't have funds to finance 12 months rent for a house in Makati (who does ??) We'll already be losing our security for our place in Egypt because we aren't staying for the duration of the lease and we could be asked to pay the outstanding rent for the rest of the year as well.

I agree that it would be good to scope out an area before committing to a lease, but we are going to be very limited on time because we can't stay in a hotel with my dog !!! I'm assuming that I will have to come over for the first few weeks and find somewhere before my husband and the dog come over.

Does anyone have any opinion of the "gated communities" I have not seen anything like that before, so I'm not sure of the pro's and con's.

Oh, and I totally get the whole small change thing. They do the same thing here (Egypt). If you don't have change, suddenly the price of whatever you are purchasing increased to match your smallest currency denomination.

How are the police to deal with ? We are regularly targeted for harrassment by the local Egyptian police here because we are mixed race (Egyptian and Australian). Should I expect more of the same in Manila? 

Thanks for the info thus far.

Angela


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Gated communities are developed lands with houses at times all similar to each other with a certain architectural style some develop land only and sell it and the people who bought it can build yheir house according to the concept if there is any. It has security guards and with clubhouse, pool, park etc. In our villAge we get a confirmation call if there is someone at the gate wanting to see us. In other villages/gated community they do not do thAt they just leave id and they go straight to your house. Our village also have shuttles that you can call if you need to go out and u do not have a car. But not all have that. Tricycles are not allowed in here but in most villages it is allowed.
Usually the 2 months deposit are kept if you do not finish contract or if you finish and have damAges to house they deduct amt to cover it. Advance payment are usable. Read and ask about their policies before agreeing. If they want you to pay unused months in case you do not finish the contract i suggest you back out cause its not a common policy here.
Cops are not really racist here but we cannot say anything towards other filipinos since we can get sued. 
About villages in MakAti there are Forbes park, dasmarinas village, San lorenzo, magallanes village those are near Ayala but the rental cost is 100k pesos up big houses its an upscale community. Condos are more than villages. 
In Alabang 15 mins away from makati there are auite a few like ayala AlBang, alabang hills, Portofino also upsacale and rent is almost the same or a little lower.
Next is Sta Rosa laguna the way going to Tagaytay are all villages. Rent is cheaper compared to the above mentioned but there are some that rents the same like Ayala Westgrove. Nuvali is tge new development here but there are already a lot of people that moved in. They have smaller house downside is its too fAr. The Village where i live is mostly big houses since the homeowner is the one who builds the house. Rent varies from 45k to 80k pesos furnished/ unfurnished. Some villages here are Georgia, la Residencia de Sta Rosa, Sta Rosa Estate, strict security and walking distance to malls and other establishments )Laguna Bel air, valenza these are smaller house with security but not that strict. laguna bel air have own bus that goes Makati so if your car cant go bec of number coding you can use this. Rentals in this Village is from 10k to 30k pesos.


----------



## aizadenina (Jan 30, 2014)

<snip> Makati isn't very dangerous place compared to other cities in the Philippines. There are also lost of foreigners and we can always see them walking around the area. Some only walk going to work probably because they are living in condo or hotels. Some condos here do permit pets in the house. <snip>
But in your case, if you wanted to stay in the village, it'll be very pricey. But that's better than staying far away from Makati like Alabang or Sta. Rosa because seriously, the traffic is ridiculous.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Really i have lived in Makati and in other parts of the Philippines but never did they asked for 1 year advance payment just 2 and 2. Even in Serendra one and Rockwell they only charge me 2 and 2. Hope she finds someone that will only ask her for not big advance payment.


----------



## Filippok (Feb 7, 2014)

Angela,
Makati is more a city area than any others in manila. There are skyscrappers and condos. A seperate house you can only find in a subdivision, a gated a secured village, but not so plenty of them in Makati.
I suppose a city called Paranaque can become a good option for your family as you guys have a dog and looking for a garden also. I once visited it and saw several country-style properties there. Makati and Fort Bonifacio are great, modern and safe but provide different, more city-style of living.
Regarding the pet. Sad to inform you that you may face a problem that some owners are not welcoming tenants with pets. I live in a smaller city of Dumaguete and here 3 times we rented 3 times owners steted NO KIDS/NO PETS. So the list of properties to choose might seem not as wide as used to. But I hope you'll get lucky with that.
Regarding 1 year deposit. Yes, it's a real madness but it still take place from time to time. Do not accept this offers. Or try to negotiate. I'm always negotiating before moving in and every time I succeeded. The owner ic usualy open for reasonable changes in terms and conditions if he(she) can see that you a smart, reliable person.
Good luck in Manila and welcome to Phills!


----------

